
State of Voice Coding – 2017 - geewee
https://medium.com/bambuu/state-of-voice-coding-2017-3d2ff41c5015
======
geewee
I wrote this after having suffered from some pretty severe RSI a few years
back and dabbling with coding by voice. In general I think the landscape is a
little hard to comprehend, so I'm hoping this might help someone who's
interested in trying it out.

------
melling
I have a list of programming by voice resources on Github:

[https://github.com/melling/ErgonomicNotes/blob/master/progra...](https://github.com/melling/ErgonomicNotes/blob/master/programming_by_voice.org)

There’s a section on RSI too:

[https://github.com/melling/ErgonomicNotes/blob/master/README...](https://github.com/melling/ErgonomicNotes/blob/master/README.org)

~~~
geewee
That is a very comprehensive RSI article list - what's your story?

~~~
melling
The short answer is that I wanted to crowd source other people’s stories in
one place to give others a head start.

I’ve had my own issues and I’ve been reading stories like yours for decades.
The creator of Tcl, for example, goes back to the 1990’s:

[https://web.stanford.edu/~ouster/cgi-
bin/wrist.php](https://web.stanford.edu/~ouster/cgi-bin/wrist.php)

Programmers without issues will rant about how they can’t imagine ever not
using a keyboard, so progress on voice coding is slow.

Try reposting your story at different times. You almost got enough upvotes.
This story once went to #1:

[http://www.looknohands.me](http://www.looknohands.me)

~~~
geewee
Yeah that makes sense. And then once you do suffer from RSI, you can't do much
work to create voice-coding ;)

I think I'll try that. Perhaps it was a little early for the US to post it.

~~~
melling
Also, I’d recommend an iPad with cheap styluses to reduce computer typing. e.g
email, surfing, HN responses, etc

[https://www.amazon.com/Stylus-LIBERRWAY-Universal-
Capacitive...](https://www.amazon.com/Stylus-LIBERRWAY-Universal-Capacitive-
Samsung/dp/B01IHBVGOM/)

Unless the Mind Body Approach works, I don’t see many people cured of RSI (i.e
it can easily return).

Simply remove the physical keyboard whenever possible.

My feeling is that voice as a user interface might arrive soon:

[https://h4labs.wordpress.com/2017/12/13/voice-as-a-user-
inte...](https://h4labs.wordpress.com/2017/12/13/voice-as-a-user-interface-is-
almost-here/)

Once people accept it, phones, tablets, and computers will get a better voice
interface.

------
DrReinhold
Thanks for this, was searching for something similar the other day, an
overview is really missing in this field.

------
SquareBalls
Nicely done, I had no idea that so many where working on this stuff!

